# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  محاسبه توان با جمع

## "juggle"

چطوری میتونم با جمع توان رو محاسبه کنم

دوستان لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
براي محاسبه ي توان در وي بي ميتونيد از علامت ^ استفاده کنيد.
براي مثال 3 به توان 2 که ميشه 9 رو ميتونيد بدين صورت محاسبه کنيد:
Private Sub Command1_Click()
MsgBox 3 ^ 2
End Sub

موفق باشيد

----------


## "juggle"

ینطوری نه
میگم محاسبه توان به وسیله عملگر جمع
یعنی 2 به توان 3 برابره با 2+2+2+2

----------


## M.T.P

مثال: 2 به توان 3



```
Dim IntAdad As Long
Dim IntTavan As Long
Dim IntResult As Long
Dim i As Long

IntResult = 1
IntAdad = 2
IntTavan = 3
For i = 1 To IntTavan
    IntResult = IntResult * IntAdad
Next i
MsgBox IntResult
```

----------


## "juggle"

m.t.p  عزیز من میگم محاسبه توان به وسیله عملگر جمع انوقت شما با ضرب حساب میکنین :متعجب: 
بازم ممنون :تشویق: 
دوستان لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## "juggle"

لطفا یکی کمک کنه
این همه برنامه نویس :متفکر:

----------


## M.T.P

```
Dim IntAdad As Long
Dim IntTavan As Long
Dim IntResult As Long
Dim i, x, z As Long


IntAdad = 7
IntTavan = 3

IntResult = IntAdad
For i = 1 To IntTavan - 1
    For x = 1 To IntAdad
        z = z + IntResult
    Next x
    IntResult = z
    z = 0
Next i

MsgBox IntResult
```

----------


## "juggle"

m.t.p عزیز خیلی خیلی ازت ممنون :تشویق: 
یه سوال دیگه :متفکر: 
میتونی همینو به صورت بازگشتی بنویسی :متفکر:

----------

